
The Scots Language: mutually intelligible with English - newman8r
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cENbkHS3mnY
======
newman8r
This is a video about the Scots language, spoken in the Scots language. Most
of it is easily understandable to me as an english speaker, but other parts
are difficult to understand.

I wonder if this is what it feels like to hear english when you only know the
basics of the language - like a child or ESL learner.

